# Doxies don't like being wet



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

[video]http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y17/lizababe/tiffa_bath1.mp4[/video]

And they make EVERYONE pay for it!

[video]http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y17/lizababe/tiffa_mo_vid.mp4[/video]


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

AHHHHH ZOOOOOOMIIIIEEEESSSS!!!!! :lol:

great videos!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Apologies for being dim, but what is a Doxie? I did have a quick look at video and still not sure. Is it maybe a fox terrier crossed with a dachsund??


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

OMGosh...that is adorable!!HAHAH (Yup....I want a Doxie!!)



sozzle said:


> Apologies for being dim, but what is a Doxie? I did have a quick look at video and still not sure. Is it maybe a fox terrier crossed with a dachsund??


A Doxie is a Dachshund....that is their breed nick name:wink:


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

She's a wire-haired dachshund. I didn't really know what that meant until I got her, I think most of us think of a smooth coat when we think of a dachshund.



sozzle said:


> Apologies for being dim, but what is a Doxie? I did have a quick look at video and still not sure. Is it maybe a fox terrier crossed with a dachsund??


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I just LOVE Tiffa!!!!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm not sure I would have recognized her as a doxie unless I knew that - you just don't see many wire-haired dachshunds. Maybe the long back would give her away, but maybe not.

I tried to get Snorkels to swim this summer. You would have thought I was tying her to the railroad tracks.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

ya gotta love this....poor kitty....can't even hide from the tiffa terror.

thanks. gave me a smile today


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> A Doxie is a Dachshund....that is their breed nick name:wink:


Thanks! I am slightly less dim now. 
When I was growing up we called the smooth haired ones 'sausage dogs'.
Is it because it is a German word and a bit hard to say that it is abbreviated to 'doxie'.
Maybe I should called my dog a 'groxie' ha ha....no maybe not people would definitely look at me funny and think I'd lost me marbles!!!?


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

So ridiculously cute!


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

Wirehairs look more like dachshunds when they're stripped (the coat is short):









Liza - thought you'd might like to know that when did a google image search from "chocolate/tan dapple wirehair" or "choc/tan dapple wirehair" that Tiffa's baby picture is the first to come up!

Aww!!!


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

Hahaha, that's such a Dachshund thing to do!


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

hcdoxies said:


> Liza - thought you'd might like to know that when did a google image search from "chocolate/tan dapple wirehair" or "choc/tan dapple wirehair" that Tiffa's baby picture is the first to come up!
> 
> Aww!!!
> View attachment 4079


LOVE it! I've thought about stripping her coat but she would look naked... I just love her scruffy-wirey look!


----------



## hcdoxies (Sep 22, 2010)

mischiefgrrl said:


> I've thought about stripping her coat but she would look naked... I just love her scruffy-wirey look!


Totally agree... I think I love the looks equally as much... But one takes a lot more time (and a lot more mess of pulling hair out) than the other 

I wish I could find a local groomer who knew how to do the wirehairs... You don't cut/shave it - you pull it. That would be nice!

ETA -- Okay, you inspired me! This should arrive on Thursday... hope it works well!

http://www.amazon.com/Mars-Coat-King-Stripping-Medium/dp/B00061MPL0/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

sozzle said:


> Thanks! I am slightly less dim now.
> When I was growing up we called the smooth haired ones 'sausage dogs'.
> Is it because it is a German word and a bit hard to say that it is abbreviated to 'doxie'.
> Maybe I should called my dog a 'groxie' ha ha....no maybe not people would definitely look at me funny and think I'd lost me marbles!!!?


I think it's just because people like to make shortened names. For the most part, I kinda don't like it. I refuse to call a mushroom a shroom. I don't think dachshund is hard to pronounce, but it's hard to spell 

When I was growing up, we called them weenie dogs. I know when WWI broke out dachshunds were pretty much obliterated in the US - we took our dislike of Germans out on the German dogs!! In fact, I think dachshunds were in danger as a breed - and in Germany they were so busy surviving dog breeding wasn't a priority so they really suffered there also. 

But there were a few devoted breeders in the US who kept them going. So maybe they were called different names so they wouldn't sound so German.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

xellil said:


> I think it's just because people like to make shortened names. For the most part, I kinda don't like it. I refuse to call a mushroom a shroom. I don't think dachshund is hard to pronounce, but it's hard to spell
> 
> When I was growing up, we called them weenie dogs. I know when WWI broke out dachshunds were pretty much obliterated in the US - we took our dislike of Germans out on the German dogs!! In fact, I think dachshunds were in danger as a breed - and in Germany they were so busy surviving dog breeding wasn't a priority so they really suffered there also.
> 
> But there were a few devoted breeders in the US who kept them going. So maybe they were called different names so they wouldn't sound so German.


in the case of shrooms....you're kinda not talking about mushrooms anymore


----------



## mischiefgrrl (Oct 28, 2010)

Molly, let me know how that tool works out for stripping. I might consider getting one. Her wire coat cracks me up. I give her a bath and brush it out all nice and smooth and then she shakes it off and looks like a homeless dog again.

I say dachshund when people ask what kind of dog she is. Doxie is easier to type.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

mischiefgrrl said:


> Molly, let me know how that tool works out for stripping. I might consider getting one. Her wire coat cracks me up. I give her a bath and brush it out all nice and smooth and then she shakes it off and looks like a homeless dog again.
> 
> I say dachshund when people ask what kind of dog she is. Doxie is easier to type.


i didn't want to say anything, but she does kind of look a little homeless.....LOL


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

mischiefgrrl said:


> Molly, let me know how that tool works out for stripping. I might consider getting one. Her wire coat cracks me up. I give her a bath and brush it out all nice and smooth and then she shakes it off and looks like a homeless dog again.
> 
> I say dachshund when people ask what kind of dog she is. Doxie is easier to type.


When I say dachshund (which incidentally I think I mispelled) I like to say it with proper German pronunciation ie ' dash-hoont'. 
Makes me sound intelligent!!! (yeah right!)

ps. don't think I've seen the wired haired ones before. Love the smooth haired ones and thought it would look really cool out walking with a tall skinny greyhound and a small round dachshund....but then I would worry I would step on it because I am really tall and a bit clumsy.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

sozzle said:


> When I say dachshund (which incidentally I think I mispelled) I like to say it with proper German pronunciation ie ' dash-hoont'.
> Makes me sound intelligent!!! (yeah right!)
> 
> ps. don't think I've seen the wired haired ones before. Love the smooth haired ones and thought it would look really cool out walking with a tall skinny greyhound and a small round dachshund....but then I would worry I would step on it because I am really tall and a bit clumsy.


and here I thought the proper pronunciation had that hard German K in it that we don't use in English! I like your way (and you spelled it correctly) 

I have a 115 pound Doberman and a 10 pound dachshund. She is my first small dog - believe me, the first thing you learn is to scoot your feet - you never turn around and take a real step without looking. Apparently that's Lesson 1 in small dog ownership.

I can't tell that to my Doberman, though - when he's excited he doesn't even know she's there; we have to rush and scoop her up because SHE will run all between his legs.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

xellil said:


> and here I thought the proper pronunciation had that hard German K in it that we don't use in English! I like your way (and you spelled it correctly)
> .


Ha I think you could well be correct with the hard 'K' sound. I have minimal knowledge of German (can you tell?) but when I was about 10 (trivia coming up) my dad taught me to say 'thank you' in 13 languages and I must say I can remember most of them and it has come in very useful on rare occasions.
I always thought I would get a small dog, one that could be picked up and cuddled on my lap.
Haven't tried it with the greyhound - he's all legs and weighs about 82lbs.
Maybe when I am an old lady a doxie would be good but then I am bound to be even more clumsy........


----------

